# good wi-fi spots in bristol?



## strung out (Sep 7, 2010)

im starting a full time degree next month, but as it's with the open university, i won't have direct access to the normal uni libraries (though i might be able to blag some guest passes if needs be).

has anyone got any good suggestions for pleasant places to sit and work, because i don't think i'll work very well from home. any kind of place considered as long as it's fairly quiet and has room for me to spread out books etc. nice cafes and pubs are welcome, as well as any good study spots, libraries etc. has the central library got a wi-fi cloud? can't seem to find any info on that from my short look on their website.


----------



## xenon (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the open Wifi in the King William, King Street sometimes. No duke box. Pretty quiet in day time. You can get a booth to yourself. 

Would have thought the Central library would have it. *shrug* Guess most central cafes / pubs have wifi these days. You need to ask for login details from the staff in most, IIRC. I prefer to use it in a quiet pub. Pint lasts longer than a coffee. Not that I'm doing work...


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2010)

ah, nice one. king william sounds like a good suggestion, i'll add that to the list! yeah, i've got no idea about the availability of wi-fi in certain places, as haven't needed it til now. if anything, i'm just looking for good recommendations for daytime reading/studying. having wi-fi will be a good bonus, as i'll have plenty of non-internet work to be getting on with.

one of the biggest challenges for my study will be stopping myself from getting too bored going to the same place every day and keeping it fresh by finding new places to go and read or take notes. the good news is i think i've found a way of getting access to the bristol uni library, so i'll have that as a fall back option when needed.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 13, 2010)

The Watershed's got very good and speedy open Wifi too. They generally don't hassle you to buy more drinks during the day if you look like a media type using a computer.


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2010)

awesome. i have a macbook and dress in scruffy jeans and t-shirt, so i'm guessing i'll be able to get away with looking like a media type


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 14, 2010)

That should be fine. If you get any problem, then stick a pair of wanker glasses on. 







Watch out for people coming up to you asking if you want to crowdsource a collaborative innovation mashup though.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2010)

don't worry, i can do the wanker glasses


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Baristas, by One Redcliff Street. Best coffee in town, too.


----------

